# USA Lotus Alternative- Elite LED



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You guys are getting screwed.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Kyrton said:


> I have just been informed by my Rexel vendor that Elite lighting is making a light just like the Lotus. Price point is good being around $50. I am trying like heck to see if I can sell these and give them a try.
> 
> http://www.iuseeliteled.com/products/rl675/2179
> 
> http://media.elitelightingusa.com/pdf_specs/led-retrofit/rl675.pdf?1480366851


I'm still having issues selling the Lotus. I show them the light in a few different views on my iPad, but people usually say that they would rather have something recessed. And considering the fact that the Lotus's cost a lot more than the basic can/trim/lamp, they don't go for it often.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I'm still having issues selling the Lotus. I show them the light in a few different views on my iPad, but people usually say that they would rather have something recessed. And considering the fact that the Lotus's cost a lot more than the basic can/trim/lamp, they don't go for it often.


I rarely even sell the LED trims unless its over a shower

People want to be able to change their own bulbs so I install airtight trims and LED bulbs


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> I rarely even sell the LED trims unless its over a shower
> 
> People want to be able to change their own bulbs so I install airtight trims and LED bulbs


Exactly what I have been doing.

I have been using the Hyperikon brand LED lamps from Amazon, they get great reviews.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I still wanna tryout the slim ones!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> I still wanna tryout the slim ones!


Yeah, that's definitely a nice thing about them. Not having to pay attention to joists at all. I also like the way they are completely sealed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Majewski said:


> I still wanna tryout the slim ones!


A couple of weeks ago I was cutting my holes for Lotus Lights. The wood butchers put in some backing after I had drawn out my locations on the floor. I ended up with a flat 2 X 4 dead centre on my 4 1/4" hole  .

I cut a couple of notches in the 2 X 4 for the clips and fished thermostat wire to a different hole to extend my driver wire. Worked great. That's the advantage of the low profile lights.


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

I've seen a lot on here about the Lotus lights which I never used.
However, I have used the ApectLED Low Profile LEDs and they worked great.
I think they are basically the same...
http://www.aspectled.com/collections/led-recessed-ceiling-lights/ultra-thin-low-profile


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

DesignerMan said:


> I've seen a lot on here about the Lotus lights which I never used.
> However, I have used the ApectLED Low Profile LEDs and they worked great.
> I think they are basically the same...
> http://www.aspectled.com/collections/led-recessed-ceiling-lights/ultra-thin-low-profile


Their watts seem low. The Lotus 4" low profile is 9 watts. Don't know about lumens, though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

DesignerMan said:


> I've seen a lot on here about the Lotus lights which I never used.
> However, I have used the ApectLED Low Profile LEDs and they worked great.
> I think they are basically the same...
> http://www.aspectled.com/collections/led-recessed-ceiling-lights/ultra-thin-low-profile


"At under 1" tall, these recessed can lights can fit into tight spaces"

Those are still too deep to fit under a joist. They need to be 1/2" (or whatever thickness the drywall/plaster is).


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/wa...bulb?utm_source=mbfbads&utm_campaign=interest


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Kyrton said:


> I have just been informed by my Rexel vendor that Elite lighting is making a light just like the Lotus. Price point is good being around $50. I am trying like heck to see if I can sell these and give them a try.
> 
> http://www.iuseeliteled.com/products/rl675/2179
> 
> http://media.elitelightingusa.com/pdf_specs/led-retrofit/rl675.pdf?1480366851


The first link did not work.

Are you (or your customers) getting BGE incentives for lighting retrofit? We just picked up a big customer (200 properties) in Baltimore who says they are getting something from BGE for lighting retrofit, but they didn't say how much or what %.


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

BGE incentives are for Commercial Properties only. They have different paybacks for each item- LED exit, LED EBU, T12 to LED retro fit etc. I don't have the pricing on me unfortunately. Rexel also has a preset program for certain LED/bulb fixtures with the BGE rebate already applied to it. 

When you fill out the paperwork for BGE the rebate can go to the Cust or Contractor. You will need their BGE account number either way.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

aspectLED_Mike said:


> advertising deleted


Who let the lighting bandit in?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

99cents said:


> Who let the lighting bandit in?


Sorry, I was visiting the thread and must've left the door unlocked. Maybe Cricket will merge this with the gun thread so he knows we mean business.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lithonia has them. Just bought eight of the 3 inch. Price was reasonable. Haven't installed them yet, but its going to be very helpful. Called Wafer light, 3,4, and 6 inch.

http://www.lithonia.com/commercial/wf4+downlight.html#.WHVyxhsrLIU


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That's awesome. Lithonia selling them means that they should finally be mainstream and available at Home Depot and supply houses. Lotus screwed the pooch.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

So one of the big guys finally woke up to the fact that somebody was taking their market away.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw them on display and wound up with a job that needs something like that. Plumbing and wiring in the way. The layout will be easier with the three inch ones. Some sort of raised paneling on the ceiling.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Lithonia has them. Just bought eight of the 3 inch. Price was reasonable. Haven't installed them yet, but its going to be very helpful. Called Wafer light, 3,4, and 6 inch.
> 
> http://www.lithonia.com/commercial/wf4+downlight.html#.WHVyxhsrLIU


We just put 4 of the 6 inch in. The customer likes them. Me not so much they look like a shower trim. I use the 30wat and a satco LED lamp in most of my stuff.

Only reason I used them is it was a bunch of trusses and duct work in a basement remodel.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That's the main reason I went with them, stuff in the way. They do look like a shower trim. As long as the customer likes it, I'm good with it. To get the look they're after isn't possible without these. Previous ones that double as trims or standalone fixtures take up too much room in the boxes they mount to. This looks so much easier.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't particularly like these compared to normal LED trims inside of recessed lights, and neither do most of the customers I have asked about them.

But being able to layout the lights and just go to town drilling the holes out without worrying about joists or other various framing is pretty cool for a lazy bum like me.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I don't particularly like these compared to normal LED trims inside of recessed lights, and neither do most of the customers I have asked about them.
> 
> But being able to layout the lights and just go to town drilling the holes out without worrying about joists or other various framing is pretty cool for a lazy bum like me.


I'll still use cans in open ceilings. The drywallers can cut the holes so that saves me time in the long run. For remodels, Lotus lights win almost always. I expected negative reaction by customers to the appearance of Lotus lights but they all love them. I had one interior designer who said they looked like shower lights but even she became convinced after awhile.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think we are all so accustomed to what a can trim should look like.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> I think we are all so accustomed to what a can trim should look like.


I think that's true but the baffled trim look is starting to look like something out of the 70's.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Baffle trims with incan bulbs look pretty old. But the newer look of LED retro trims with the recessed glass look nice.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Baffle trims with incan bulbs look pretty old. But the newer look of LED retro trims with the recessed glass look nice.


Yes they do. What I don't like are the shallow opaque LED fixtures that fit on an octagon box. Just personal preference.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

nrp3 said:


> Lithonia has them. Just bought eight of the 3 inch. Price was reasonable. Haven't installed them yet, but its going to be very helpful. Called Wafer light, 3,4, and 6 inch.
> 
> http://www.lithonia.com/commercial/wf4+downlight.html#.WHVyxhsrLIU


My supply house just started stocking these and I really like them. I especially like the roomy jbox. They have a true CSA approval too for us here in Canada and not that mark of the beast ETL crap. I think they're 35 bucks a pop for the 4" I will definitely be going with these for my next lighting job.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

99cents said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was cutting my holes for Lotus Lights. The wood butchers put in some backing after I had drawn out my locations on the floor. I ended up with a flat 2 X 4 dead centre on my 4 1/4" hole  .
> 
> I cut a couple of notches in the 2 X 4 for the clips and fished thermostat wire to a different hole to extend my driver wire. Worked great. That's the advantage of the low profile lights.


Hey how did you splice into the connector coming out of the driver with the tstat wire? Did cut the connector off and use B crimps? Or did you replace the driver wire altogether?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

They make extensions for that purpose, I assume 99cents just didn't have any with him.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

NDC said:


> Hey how did you splice into the connector coming out of the driver with the tstat wire? Did cut the connector off and use B crimps? Or did you replace the driver wire altogether?


Butt splices. You will use them on your under cabinet lighting as well  .


----------

